# Not photo shopped



## W.Goepner (Oct 15, 2014)

This is my dog at about 14 months old. I had his dewclaws removed, thus the red wraps on his rear feet. 

My question to you photo jocks, (no insult meant) How can I change this light wise, to get the definition of the ears so it does not look like a snarling face of the dog.

Oh yes this is one I call my three headed dog. There is the snarling face at the ears area, the normal face at the bottom and a puppy face between the eyebrow of the normal and the chin of the snarling. 

Again this is not photo shopped. It was taken with a early model Sony digital camera, one that used a 3.5 floppy.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Oct 15, 2014)

If you have photoshop, you need to add fill light. It will bring out the definition of darker areas. Or, you can try to over-expose the image.


----------



## W.Goepner (Oct 16, 2014)

ClosetWriter said:


> If you have photoshop, you need to add fill light. It will bring out the definition of darker areas. Or, you can try to over-expose the image.



Sadly I do not have photoshop. I would like to see this pic without the effect of the three heads/faces, I once had it as my desk top and removed it due to the eerie effect. I look at it as little as possible because of it. I have it up as my avatar for Halloween and will be removing it at the end of the month.


----------



## InkwellMachine (Oct 16, 2014)

Woah. I mean, Closetwriter pretty much covered how you can fix this, but it's hard to see why you would want to. This is such a cool picture. This is the sort of thing I wish I could think to paint.


----------



## W.Goepner (Oct 17, 2014)

InkwellMachine said:


> Woah. I mean, Closetwriter pretty much covered how you can fix this, but it's hard to see why you would want to. This is such a cool picture. This is the sort of thing I wish I could think to paint.



I would never delete this. I just wan to see it without the extra. I want to see it as the dog I know. It is too much a conversation piece to get rid of.


----------



## Greimour (Oct 17, 2014)

Tried everything I could think of, couldn't get rid of the growling, snarling face made by the ears. I could see it no matter what I did and could never get good definition on the ears or anything. I gave up eventually. I lack the skills. ^_^


----------



## W.Goepner (Oct 17, 2014)

Greimour said:


> Tried everything I could think of, couldn't get rid of the growling, snarling face made by the ears. I could see it no matter what I did and could never get good definition on the ears or anything. I gave up eventually. I lack the skills. ^_^



Wow! Thanks for the attempt. It is nice to know that it is not an easy fix, yet disappointing, because I would like to see this pic without the overtures. It was one of those once in a lifetime shots and I guess it should stay like that.

Maybe I should enter it in a strange picture contest some where, who knows it might bring me some $$$.


----------



## Neelai (Apr 18, 2015)

I see this is an older post, so I'm not sure if it's relevant anymore. But I tried playing with it. It's hard to do much without the original image, but is it something like this you were looking for?
http://www.pasteall.org/pic/86931


----------

